# The world is toast



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Posting in CWI because one of the teachers it's married with 3 children.

http://fox6now.com/2014/10/01/two-f...ccused-of-having-threesome-with-male-student/


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

bfree said:


> Posting in CWI because one of the teachers it's married with 3 children.
> 
> Two female high school teachers, said to be friends, accused of having threesome with male student | FOX6Now.com


It would be interesting to know how have they justified their behavior to people around them.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I cannot even conceive of any justifications they could make.


----------



## loyallad (Aug 1, 2014)

This stuff is just puzzling. My youngest son turns 16 next week. Basically the same age as this boy these two women are accused of have this threesome with. I can't imagine any of my son's teachers doing something like this.:scratchhead:

Both of these women if guilty of what they are accused of must have no morals, no shame. Pitiful.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

unfortunately, this kind of stuff has been going on forever. It used to be hushed up, because boys 'can deal with it'. My almost 16 yo, could not deal with it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shelley's hubby better buy some DNA kits and test the kids who knows if this was her first rodeo.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wrong on so many levels and the infidelity part is the least of it


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is a multiple offender...

Lauren Harrington-Cooper, Former Pa. Teacher, Sentenced For Sex Abuse Of 4 Students

:slap::slap:

Lauren Harrington-Cooper's husband stands by her despite sex with students | Daily Mail Online


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

"Both teachers now face charges of carnal knowledge of a juvenile, contributing to the delinquency of a juvenile and indecent behavior with a juvenile."

Where is the charge of rape? Statutory or otherwise?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loyallad (Aug 1, 2014)

tom67 said:


> Here is a multiple offender...
> 
> Lauren Harrington-Cooper, Former Pa. Teacher, Sentenced For Sex Abuse Of 4 Students
> 
> ...


She plead guilty to sex with several under age boys. Incredible. And the husband is standing by her.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

loyallad said:


> She plead guilty to sex with several under age boys. Incredible. And the husband is standing by her.


I know he is getting blasted in the comments section.
WOW!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> "Both teachers now face charges of carnal knowledge of a juvenile, contributing to the delinquency of a juvenile and indecent behavior with a juvenile."
> 
> Where is the charge of rape? Statutory or otherwise?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you say double standard?


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

bfree said:


> Posting in CWI because one of the teachers it's married with 3 children.
> 
> Two female high school teachers, said to be friends, accused of having threesome with male student | FOX6Now.com


I saw this earlier today. Amazing. While as teens we always discussed this as some type of dream, the reality is that it is mental sickness even before you consider the infidelity. 

I feel sheer horror for the husband of the woman who has the three kids. How is he going to pick up the pieces ? At least now, he has the ability to gain custody, get rid of her via D and have support for doing that


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

In the past two years we've had FOUR incidences of inappropriate teacher/student relations in a 15 mile radius of my home

So sickening, I don't care if it's male or female or if the teen is 17 or if the teacher is married or single 
it's disgusting and abhorrent


----------



## loyallad (Aug 1, 2014)

wmn1 said:


> I saw this earlier today. Amazing. While as teens we always discussed this as some type of dream, the reality is that it is mental sickness even before you consider the infidelity.
> 
> I feel sheer horror for the husband of the woman who has the three kids. How is he going to pick up the pieces ? At least now, he has the ability to gain custody, get rid of her via D and have support for doing that


Feel sorry for her three children as well. Can only imagine what they will face in school from other kids. Hope the husband D her, gets custody of the kids and moves to another area where at least everyone won't know what went on with her and those under age boys.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> In the past two years we've had FOUR incidences of inappropriate teacher/student relations in a 15 mile radius of my home



And I'll add that while those four incidences did get local press coverage, it didn't get national coverage since it's not salacious as threesomes. Be aware that this crap can happen anywhere


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

^^^This is why I don't call it a double standard. 


tom67 said:


> Can you say double standard?


I always want to say this, but men tend to be the ones screaming "woo hoo he got lucky." So, the idiots that do not understand the ramifications, mainly men, created their own double standard.


Now, I agree the MEDIA has a double standard. They should be neutral calling labeling women the same way they do for guys doing this to girls a pedophile, a pederast or a rapist.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> In the past two years we've had FOUR incidences of inappropriate teacher/student relations in a 15 mile radius of my home
> 
> So sickening, I don't care if it's male or female or if the teen is 17 or if the teacher is married or single
> it's disgusting and abhorrent





Almostrecovered said:


> And I'll add that while those four incidences did get local press coverage, it didn't get national coverage since it's not salacious as threesomes. Be aware that this crap can happen anywhere


This many near you and so many more nationwide. Makes you wonder just how many of these cases are out there that haven't been caught yet and perhaps never will?

Quite a staggering number I would imagine.


----------



## owl6118 (Jan 30, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> "Both teachers now face charges of carnal knowledge of a juvenile, contributing to the delinquency of a juvenile and indecent behavior with a juvenile."
> 
> Where is the charge of rape? Statutory or otherwise?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is the name by which statutory rape is defined in the Louisiana Code. This is being charged with stat rape in Louisiana-speak.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Man, the shame for the rest of their lives after they get caught for something like this!!

And the poor husband..


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

And looks like the guy took some pictures and spread them to show off among his peers .


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

As often as female teachers get caught sleeping with their students nowadays TAM may as well just cave in and create a brand new sub forum devoted to the topic.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

owl6118 said:


> That is the name by which statutory rape is defined in the Louisiana Code. This is being charged with stat rape in Louisiana-speak.


I see. Thanks for clarifying that, Owl. Whooooo knew??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

One of my son's teachers (8th grade) was arrested for raping his own 13 year old step daughter. Some people are just miswired I guess.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We have two local cases showing that the gender bias on molesters is alive and well.

In one case we had a female teacher have sex with 4 different 15-17 y/o boys. She got 30 days. Her husband is a cop, and he is sticking with her. He did get in trouble for harassing the boys on the job.

In another case they had a male teacher convince a 16 y/o to send him a nude selfie. No physical contact. He's doing 10 years.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Nostromo said:


> As often as female teachers get caught sleeping with their students nowadays TAM may as well just cave in and create a brand new sub forum devoted to the topic.


What's new is that they are doing something about it, not that teachers are doing it any more often.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> In the past two years we've had FOUR incidences of inappropriate teacher/student relations in a 15 mile radius of my home
> 
> So sickening, I don't care if it's male or female or if the teen is 17 or if the teacher is married or single
> it's disgusting and abhorrent


We've had at least 3, (that I can remember), in the last 5 or 6 years. All female teachers with male students. One was caught because the student had texts from the teacher and he forwarded them on to friends to brag.

When I was in high school, a girl in my class ended up marrying one of the teachers after graduation. I just assume something must have been going on when she was a student. He was way older too. Gross. I'm a member a group on FB that talks about my hometown and high school. There are all kinds of stories about teacher/student relationships. I was so shocked, (I'm so naive, lol), but I guess it's not uncommon and not some new phenomenon.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

This has always been a hot topic in both schools where I teach 9th grade. It's not that it's happening any more than it did. It's that the news lives to sensationalize and this is how they do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh and to add, their actions are reprehensible and every single POS that gets caught should have mandatory sentences of at least 5-10 years!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bfree said:


> Posting in CWI because one of the teachers it's married with 3 children.
> 
> Two female high school teachers, said to be friends, accused of having threesome with male student | FOX6Now.com


Alleged, of course.

There was a case back in the mid 1970s in the UK, a teacher was on trial for having sex with a student, only it turned out that he had made the whole story up.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Alleged, of course.
> 
> There was a case back in the mid 1970s in the UK, a teacher was on trial for having sex with a student, only it turned out that he had made the whole story up.


Matt it's not alleged if they have videos.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Destrehan High School teacher Shelley Dufresne had 'prior sexual encounters' with student, police say | NOLA.com


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Q tip said:


> At my school, Bandit. I scored well in Biology with extra credit...
> 
> :rofl:


And this is where, as a teacher, I'm disgusted by adult male thought.

These kids were sexually abused and men make light of it. If it was your kid or if you'd ever been sexually abused, you'd have a more mature thought on this topic. Both of you should be ashamed to have posted in this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Matt it's not alleged if they have videos.


Actually, yes it is alleged, legally speaking, until they are found guilty.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Regret214 said:


> And this is where, as a teacher, I'm disgusted by adult male thought.
> 
> These kids were sexually abused and men make light of it. If it was your kid or if you'd ever been sexually abused, you'd have a more mature thought on this topic. Both of you should be ashamed to have posted in this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not a teacher. I am a guy. And I agree with you.

I have a friend. He was one of the boys Father Paul Shanley abused. I can't even begin to relate parts of what I've heard. Abuse in any form is heinous but abuse against a child is akin to murder.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Regret214 said:


> And this is where, as a teacher, I'm disgusted by adult male thought.
> 
> These kids were sexually abused and men make light of it. If it was your kid or if you'd ever been sexually abused, you'd have a more mature thought on this topic. Both of you should be ashamed to have posted in this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. Sexual abuse is still sexual abuse, no matter the gender of offender or victim.


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been a Teacher for 27 years. I have always coached girls, basketball and rugby. In the 90's it was not uncommon to get and give hugs when the girls did well, or were saddened by a bad defeat. The new (15 years now) rules basically say "do not touch; if you do be prepared to lose your job, your licence, be charged by the police, be identified in the papers and in the Teacher's magazine Blue Pages More than one of the teachers in my age bracket married students, but I don't know of one that lasted. As far as sex with students go the charges can be retroactive. One teacher I worked with was charged 20 years later and another was called to task for an incident 12 years ago.
The rules apply to adult students as well, don't touch


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

bfree said:


> I have a friend. He was one of the boys Father Paul Shanley abused.


At the risk of being politically incorrect, there a big difference between Father Paul Shanley and these two female teachers. Seriously, if it were your 16-17 year old son having sex with a teacher and the deed was done, would you rather it be Paul or Shelley. Don't give me no song and dance that it wouldn't matter. If I had a son involved in this business, I know the answer that would be easier for me to hear.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: The world is toast*



ThePheonix said:


> At the risk of being politically incorrect, there a big difference between Father Paul Shanley and these two female teachers. Seriously, if it were your 16-17 year old son having sex with a teacher and the deed was done, would you rather it be Paul or Shelley. Don't give me no song and dance that it wouldn't matter. If I had a son involved in this business, I know the answer that would be easier for me to hear.


That's like asking if I'd rather my children die by hanging or beheading. Impossible question. Death is death. And abuse is abuse. All kidding and male back slapping aside, you don't think this situation is going to completely screw up that 16 year old's life? You don't think it's going to affect his perceptions? You don't think it's going to change his future relationships? I do.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

bfree said:


> That's like asking if I'd rather my children die by hanging or beheading. Impossible question. Death is death. And abuse is abuse. All kidding and male back slapping aside, you don't think this situation is going to completely screw up that 16 year old's life? You don't think it's going to affect his perceptions? You don't think it's going to change his future relationships? I do.



It will definitely affect the boys perceptions. But in radically different ways. Coerced into sex vs enticed is how these are different.

When coerced, it's likely to leave a trauma that lowers self image and confidence. It can also cause trust issues.

Enticed, more likely to cause over developed sense of self, or reinforce misguided sense that sex=love. Perhaps leading to future regrets.

I think in this example the boy was enticed. That is based on his bragging.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: The world is toast*



Acoa said:


> It will definitely affect the boys perceptions. But in radically different ways. Coerced into sex vs enticed is how these are different.
> 
> When coerced, it's likely to leave a trauma that lowers self image and confidence. It can also cause trust issues.
> 
> ...


He will also probably believe all women are slvts and will have little respect for women going forward.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I wish I could remember where, but I saw a story on this phenom of boys with their teachers on one of the networks a couple years ago. They talked with 3 boys (now grown) that had been involved with teachers. 

None felt the teacher should have been charged with a crime, and none said they felt scarred by the affair with the teacher. They did, however, feel exploited by the court system. One was the Mary Kay Letourneau kid. The jist of the story was that the courts took over, when a better alternative might have been better oversight by school admin. In general, there had been signs of trouble with the teachers, but it was overlooked/disregarded.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

bfree said:


> You don't think it's going to change his future relationships? I do.


It may very well change his future relationships. However, given the boy started as a heterosexual male, which do you think would have the most dramatic effect, Paul or Shelley. 
BTW, its a pretty good stretch to compare a 16 year old boy having sex with a female teacher with "That's like asking if I'd rather my children die by hanging or beheading". I can hear the kid's input now, "gee dad, if it won't disappoint you too much, I think I'm gonna pick a private tutoring session with the cute teacher over that guy standing on the gallows holding a rope."


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> We have two local cases showing that the gender bias on molesters is alive and well.
> 
> In one case we had a female teacher have sex with 4 different 15-17 y/o boys. She got 30 days. Her husband is a cop, and he is sticking with her. He did get in trouble for harassing the boys on the job.
> 
> In another case they had a male teacher convince a 16 y/o to send him a nude selfie. No physical contact. He's doing 10 years.


same thing in the DV system


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

ThePheonix said:


> It may very well change his future relationships. However, given the boy started as a heterosexual male, which do you think would have the most dramatic effect, Paul or Shelley.
> BTW, its a pretty good stretch to compare a 16 year old boy having sex with a female teacher with "That's like asking if I'd rather my children die by hanging or beheading". I can hear the kid's input now, "gee dad, if it won't disappoint you too much, I think I'm gonna pick a private tutoring session with the cute teacher over that guy standing on the gallows holding a rope."



I also don't believe he is automatically going to think all females are slvts and lose respect for the gender because he had sex with an older female. Pretty drastic conclusion.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

The kids in this case may be fine. Yes some 16 year olds are much more mature than others. Not the point. 

There needs to be zero tolerance for any inappropriate teacher - student relationships. Male, female, 6 or 16. Zero tolerance. 

There are those in society who should be expected to carry an additional burden of responsibility to do right by children. Teachers at the top of the list.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> The kids in this case may be fine. Yes some 16 year olds are much more mature than others. Not the point.
> 
> There needs to be zero tolerance for any inappropriate teacher - student relationships. Male, female, 6 or 16. Zero tolerance.
> 
> There are those in society who should be expected to carry an additional burden of responsibility to do right by children. Teachers at the top of the list.


:yay:

Absolutely.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

There is a gender bias because our natural perception of sex is that women are giving up something and men are taking. In evolutionary terms the women teachers who have sex with teenage boys risk impregnation with offspring that their husbands will support. A teenage girl risks impregnation and becomes less attractive for LTR.

One of the problems is that with better nutrition children reach sexual maturity earlier than in the "natural" hunter gatherer state when humans were physically active and short on calories. So, the period during which sex is physically possible and desired is long.

As Acoa points out there is difference between coercion and enticement. A coach or drama teacher who uses a close relationship and authority to coerce or groom a student into sex is much closer to being a rapist than a teacher who finds him or herself approached voluntarily by a student who has crush on them.

If there is no violence or coercion, I don't see the point of 10-year prison sentences.

It is also clear that the media feast of this stuff to make money. If the female teachers who do this stuff are relatively young and attractive, the purpose of putting their photos up is not to protect, educate or inform, but to stimulate prurient interest.

Sexual crime and misconduct is something about which anyone and everyone can have a "valid" opinion. Economic crime, such as the massive fraud in the mortgage scandal, requires some abstract thought. Scarcely a banker was nailed under Eric Holder's time for fraud, forgery, false accounting. Prosecution and conviction of sex crimes is driven by public opinion.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: The world is toast*



ThePheonix said:


> It may very well change his future relationships. However, given the boy started as a heterosexual male, which do you think would have the most dramatic effect, Paul or Shelley.
> BTW, its a pretty good stretch to compare a 16 year old boy having sex with a female teacher with "That's like asking if I'd rather my children die by hanging or beheading". I can hear the kid's input now, "gee dad, if it won't disappoint you too much, I think I'm gonna pick a private tutoring session with the cute teacher over that guy standing on the gallows holding a rope."


I've dealt with many situations and with many people involving various types of abuse. I feel how I feel because of what I've seen, heard and felt. Maybe I'm overly sensitive but I guess I'd rather be that way than to overlook or minimize abuse.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> There is a gender bias because our natural perception of sex is that women are giving up something and men are taking. In evolutionary terms the women teachers who have sex with teenage boys risk impregnation with offspring that their husbands will support. A teenage girl risks impregnation and becomes less attractive for LTR.
> 
> One of the problems is that with better nutrition children reach sexual maturity earlier than in the "natural" hunter gatherer state when humans were physically active and short on calories. So, the period during which sex is physically possible and desired is long.
> 
> ...


I agree and notice how in your last statement, the only times these issues were really brought to court was to seek a huge settlement which went into the federal treasury, coincidence there .... and the operatives who ran Fannie and Freddie into the ground were all of Holder's friends. hmm... Not to turn this political but it proves your point as being correct IMO


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I would remind members that sexual contact between an adult and a 16 year old is sexual abuse no matter the gender mix.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I would remind members that sexual contact between an adult and a 16 year old is sexual abuse no matter the gender mix.


Absolutely, whether it's institutional abuse by a caregiver or teacher or ephebophilia (attraction to adolescents 15-19) it is wrong and should be dealt with with the harshest penalties available to the crime.

Using one's position of power to "entice" someone is never an excuse. Trust me, I've had many, many boys over an 18 year career who want to come into my room just to "chat". I understand (being a bio teacher and all) what some of the underlying reasons are and make sure to create firm boundaries from the onset of noticing the behavior.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> If there is no violence or coercion, I don't see the point of 10-year prison sentences.


Coercion is like obscenity - what is coercion for some may not be for others. Grooming is a form of coercion, and I think the courts often rule that a minor does not have adult faculties and therefore is subject to manipulation by 'predators'. 

These women obviously have some mental health issues. Especially that wife (And her husband - jesus). 

A 10 year sentence should only be doled out on physically coercive teachers, or ones who clearly created a pattern to isolate and target a victim or victims. 

My brother had an affair with his teacher. He was mute about it with me but I overheard his confirmation.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I would remind members that sexual contact between an adult and a 16 year old is sexual abuse no matter the gender mix.


Would you please tell the judges that.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

staystrong said:


> Coercion is like obscenity - what is coercion for some may not be for others. Grooming is a form of coercion, and I think the courts often rule that a minor does not have adult faculties and therefore is subject to manipulation by 'predators'.
> 
> These women obviously have some mental health issues. Especially that wife (And her husband - jesus).
> 
> ...




I agree Staystrong. Look, and I am sure that I am going to get attacked here for saying it, much like Bandit and Qtip did. However, the truth lies between somewhere.

I agree that what occurred is morally reprehensible. I think everyone agrees on that.

On the other hand, we all went to high school. As students, most that I know, myself included, always sat there and talked about the teacher we wanted to 'bang', including the women I know who were in high school and how they talked about some male teachers. If I was 16, with the immaturity, would I have turned down what this kid had offered to him ? Hell no. It reminds me of the case of Bengals Cheerleader Sarah Jones who did the same thing, then the boys family defended her as did he and they remained together afterwards. Odd as I know most parents would want to kill the woman but not all. 

The reason I bring this up is that I think it's disingenuous to lump everyone in the same victim category. There are distinctions. I currently work with 2 guys who had affairs with teachers, they are in their 30s and 40s and let it slip out and there is no victimhood in their minds. They still think it was great. They do agree it was wrong morally and legally. I would hardly classify them as victims who are traumatized. On the other hand, those who are cornered and raped ? Yes, they are victims and traumatized and their tormentors need to be flogged. 

That is why I am against the generalities here. These are my thoughts.

The married teacher with kids needs to be divorced, lose custody, get punished legally and not be allowed to work around kids again. I hope she loses it all. The other one needs punishment too and sanctions later on. But to think this 16 year old is a victim equivalent to someone who gets raped (non-statutory) by a teacher is hogwash. This guy was sharing pics and in fact will probably brag about it for a long time. Sorry people, the truth is the truth. It wouldn't surprise me if he continued an affair with one at some point, like in the Jones case or other cases. Who knows. 

As long as a measured punishment is doled out, short and long term, then I'll be fine with it. And as I said, this was a crime and morally reprehensible. None-the-less, to equate this 16 year old to a 16 or 15 year old victim who gets tied up and raped in a car by a school employee is very disingenuous. 

So I agree with your point regarding the '10 year' issue. 

As I said, I can see the attacks coming but I am not a PC guy it's my feelings on the subject


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Alleged, of course.
> 
> There was a case back in the mid 1970s in the UK, a teacher was on trial for having sex with a student, only it turned out that he had made the whole story up.


There is usually more evidence today. Both through better forensics, and social media and people's inability to not blab about on it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> I agree Staystrong. Look, and I am sure that I am going to get attacked here for saying it, much like Bandit and Qtip did. However, the truth lies between somewhere.
> 
> I agree that what occurred is morally reprehensible. I think everyone agrees on that.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying believe me.
However the kid's brain doesn't fully develop until around 25.
He may have issues in future relationships for starters.
Listen I'm not naive and yes they are hot but think about the husband trying to pick up the pieces and the kids being laughed at in school.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

still don't get why anyone thinks these women are not guilty of statutory rape and should not get the same penalty as a 30 yo male teacher who banged at 16 yo student.

The boy (yes boy) in question is not mature enough to deal with this.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> still don't get why anyone thinks these women are not guilty of statutory rape and should not get the same penalty as a 30 yo male teacher who banged at 16 yo student.
> 
> The boy (yes boy) in question is not mature enough to deal with this.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:
Perfect example is this
Lauren Harrington-Cooper, Former Pa. Teacher, Sentenced For Sex Abuse Of 4 Students
She slept with 4 students (at least) one was a 16 year old and may only serve 9 months in jail.
WTF.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

tom67 said:


> I get what you are saying believe me.
> However the kid's brain doesn't fully develop until around 25.
> He may have issues in future relationships for starters.
> Listen I'm not naive and yes they are hot but think about the husband trying to pick up the pieces and the kids being laughed at in school.


I agree. 

The husbands here are real victims as well. I cringe at the thoughts of what they have to go through. I also agree that the kids aren't fully developed and it can cause future problems, trust me I do. I am not sure the kids get laughed at at school though but we are in agreement regarding the horrible circumstances that are occurring.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> I agree.
> 
> The husbands here are real victims as well. I cringe at the thoughts of what they have to go through. I also agree that the kids aren't fully developed and it can cause future problems, trust me I do. I am not sure the kids get laughed at at school though but we are in agreement regarding the horrible circumstances that are occurring.


The worst part is he can't ask her to stay somewhere else because she is under house arrest until the trial.
The amount of the bond $200,000 is high and tells me that the prosecutor has some heavy sh!t on her.
We shall see.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I still like the zero tolerance policy. Regardless of age, gender, race, religion etc. Ten year mandatory sentence. Take the control out of the hands of the judges. No bias. No judgements. No opinions. 10 years....done!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

bfree said:


> I still like the zero tolerance policy. Regardless of age, gender, race, religion etc. Ten year mandatory sentence. Take the control out of the hands of the judges. No bias. No judgements. No opinions. 10 years....done!


In my state it is out of the hands of the judges. It is 8-1/3 years _IF CONVICTED._ 

The disparity comes from the term _if convicted._ In the case I cited, this woman had sex with at least 3 underage boys. But the prosecutor brought lesser charges. There is nothing to FORCE a prosecutor to bring charges other than strong enough public opinion to force them to for political reasons.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

bfree said:


> That's like asking if I'd rather my children die by hanging or beheading. Impossible question. Death is death. And abuse is abuse. All kidding and male back slapping aside, you don't think this situation is going to completely screw up that 16 year old's life? You don't think it's going to affect his perceptions? You don't think it's going to change his future relationships? I do.


How do you know this? I wonder if you've faced either? 

Perhaps we should ask guys who've gone through both.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

The BH with kids had better make sure they allow homeschooling if he decides to move away. Those kids are gonna get brutalized by their classmates. When I was school age, kids moms were the go to target for verbal taunting and this generation of kids nowadays they all have phones with web browsers on them, they can just pull up the story along with the alleged video that was filmed.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: The world is toast*



larry.gray said:


> How do you know this? I wonder if you've faced either?
> 
> Perhaps we should ask guys who've gone through both.


Or you can just read this.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/teen-student-teacher-sex-scandal-opens-affair-suicidal/story?id=21659365


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

tom67 said:


> The worst part is he can't ask her to stay somewhere else because she is under house arrest until the trial.
> The amount of the bond $200,000 is high and tells me that the prosecutor has some heavy sh!t on her.
> We shall see.


it's torture for him. He has to live witha cheat and someone who would do this to him or leave his own house with his kids. To me, he's the true victim here. I hope he's not like the other husband of that woman who had multiple affairs and only got 30 days -- Hey babe, it's ok I forgive you. To hell with that


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> it's torture for him. He has to live witha cheat and someone who would do this to him or leave his own house with his kids. To me, he's the true victim here. I hope he's not like the other husband of that woman who had multiple affairs and only got 30 days -- Hey babe, it's ok I forgive you. To hell with that


:iagree:
Shelley was arrested twice this week and had to post 2 bonds.
Sigh... it was going on for a while.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

ABC-WGNO-Police: Destrehan teachers had a threesome with a student

It turns out the married mother of three involved in this debauchery is actually the daughter of a local judge there. You know, you'd really have to work hard at it to become a bigger embarrassment to your family than this woman has made herself.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

staystrong said:


> Coercion is like obscenity - what is coercion for some may not be for others. Grooming is a form of coercion, and I think the courts often rule that a minor does not have adult faculties and therefore is subject to manipulation by 'predators'.
> 
> These women obviously have some mental health issues. Especially that wife (And her husband - jesus).
> 
> ...


I specifically mentioned grooming as being closer to rape. Anytime someone starts building someone up and knocking them down with the intent of wedding the victim's self esteem to the authority or adult figure, it is psychologically abusive.

I am sure that there have been 17-or-18-year-old high school students who had affairs with teachers that did not destroy lives. That doesn't make it ethical, legal or right. One really clear sign that of abuse is when the adults ply the kids with alcohol or drugs.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

You know you have to wonder what drives the teachers to risk their careers, future, jail time and the like for a roll in the hay with a teenager. I personally don't know how a 25+ adult can be attracted to kid, especiaaly to the point of being willing to risk it all. It's almost a forgone conclusion they're going to get caught. What the hell is going through their minds? Are these nitwits possessed or what?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

wmn1 said:


> it's torture for him. He has to live witha cheat and someone who would do this to him or leave his own house with his kids.


Plus you know he's the laughing stock of the whole town.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

ThePheonix said:


> You know you have to wonder what drives the teachers to risk their careers, future, jail time and the like for a roll in the hay with a teenager. I personally don't know how a 25+ adult can be attracted to kid, especiaaly to the point of being willing to risk it all. It's almost a forgone conclusion they're going to get caught. What the hell is going through their minds? Are these nitwits possessed or what?


You'd think they'd have the foresight to know a 16 year old boy is going to brag about this, then ka-boom!

You could explain it away as pure stupidity, but I think it has something to do with the mind/personality of the selfish/cheater type. They just don't think the typical rules, norms, laws apply to them. Thus, the don't even much consider they'll be found out.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

St. Charles Parish, Louisiana: Teachers Rachel Respess, 24, and Shelly Dufresne, 32, Arrested for Threesome with High School Student : US News : Latin Post

She brought him into their home.
Burn the bed.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

tom67 said:


> The worst part is he can't ask her to stay somewhere else because she is under house arrest until the trial.
> The amount of the bond $200,000 is high and tells me that the prosecutor has some heavy sh!t on her.
> We shall see.


Dude took pictures and made videos. They will find her guilty there is no doubt about that the evidence is there. You often find in these cases the husbands stay and support their waywards.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> You often find in these cases the husbands stay and support their waywards.


The guys are usually weak chumps to begin with. (heavy into being "beta" males.)


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

ThePheonix said:


> The guys are usually weak chumps to begin with. (heavy into being "beta" males.)


If there are pictures and video that would be a tough one.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Interesting article
Destrehan teacher sex scandal illustrates persistent stereotypes about gender, age | NewOrleans | The Advocate — Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is her page from the HS
St. Charles - Teacher Pages - Shelley Dufresne


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: The world is toast*



tom67 said:


> Interesting article
> Destrehan teacher sex scandal illustrates persistent stereotypes about gender, age | NewOrleans | The Advocate — Baton Rouge, Louisiana


Very interesting. Thanks for posting it. And the author is 100% on point.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Special judge assigned to St. Charles teacher-student sex case | NewOrleans | The Advocate — Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I saw an earlier report that claimed her uncle was the judge - now it turns out it was her dad.

Good for the other two judges who removed themselves to prevent any appearance of impartiality.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I saw an earlier report that claimed her uncle was the judge - now it turns out it was her dad.
> 
> Good for the other two judges who removed themselves to prevent any appearance of impartiality.


:iagree::iagree:
Hence this judge will not "go easy" on her because if she does it looks bad.
But who knows 11/17 is the status update.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Someone may have inside info here...

Destrehan teacher arrested | TigerDroppings.com

Allegedly it was 3 students one of them a girl.:slap::slap:


----------



## tainted (Aug 16, 2013)

tom67 said:


> :iagree::iagree:
> Hence this judge will not "go easy" on her because if she does it looks bad.
> But who knows 11/17 is the status update.


The judge is retired. So i assume she is old, then i assume she has the old folks mind set that females can't commit crimes like this. 

Even if she looks bad it won't matter since she is retired. 

I'm reading into it to much.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

tainted said:


> The judge is retired. So i assume she is old, then i assume she has the old folks mind set that females can't commit crimes like this.
> 
> Even if she looks bad it won't matter since she is retired.
> 
> I'm reading into it to much.


Sadly I agree it's a coin toss.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I guess this was a weight loss ad.:scratchhead:

http://cdn.niketalk.com/0/05/350x700px-LL-05af4c0d_HtsxyK.jpeg


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow it's reached People Magazine
Comments are interesting...


Louisiana Teachers Charged for Allegedly Having Group Sex with Student - Crime & Courts, True Crime : People.com


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Here is her page from the HS
> St. Charles - Teacher Pages - Shelley Dufresne


Interesting the way she puts it:

_I hope that all of my students have a great experience in my classroom and leave with the tools they need to be successful throughout the rest of their high school careers and in life.
_

If she were teaching sex education, she'd be spot on.

Even more interesting is that old hot britches Shelley is a dead ringer for my niece. I'm glad my niece lives in Georgia and her kin folks are from Iberia Perish. Plus she's an admin assistant and about a decade older.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I live there  and as with most media outlets they are missing the juiciest of details.

Like he was 4 days from being 17, Black and 6'2, and from the sex tape acting like a "boss", remember he was caught bragging to his friends.

We will see I suppose.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Here in Australia, a primary school teacher propositioned a 10yo student for sex, and pleaded guilty to one charge of engaging in an indecent act with a child. 

No jail. Just a "community corrections order". Not surprised she avoided jail at all. Expected it really.



> The court had previously heard from the boy's mother who told the court Brimble turned her son into a "sexual commodity".
> 
> She said they had to move from their community and the boy was placed on antipsychotic medication.
> 
> ...


#YesAllWomen

Primary school teacher Diane Brimble avoids jail over sex request to 10-year-old boy - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> The guys are usually weak chumps to begin with. (heavy into being "beta" males.)


Case in point proved

Radar Online | Teacher Jailed For Having Sex With Students Tells All


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> Case in point proved
> 
> Radar Online | Teacher Jailed For Having Sex With Students Tells All


Bob that guy is in for a ride.
And not a good one.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Some comment i found on the sites

If it was my son my wife would be furious and I'd be upset if it was my daughter with two male teachers my wife would be furious and I'd be homicidal I'm not saying I'm right to think this way, but it's just the way it is


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

warlock07 said:


> Some comment i found on the sites
> 
> If it was my son my wife would be furious and I'd be upset if it was my daughter with two male teachers my wife would be furious and I'd be homicidal I'm not saying I'm right to think this way, but it's just the way it is


It's not a question of the sex for me, it's a question of the breach of trust these teachers have placed on them to protect our children. Parents should be rightly furious and appalled IMO


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Bob that guy is in for a ride.
> And not a good one.


Pride, lack of back bone, maybe he really does love his wife. 

Maybe jail will change her, but she's a convicted felon with a record of having sex with children. Apart from looking over his shoulder whenever she's late from going out wherever, this will follow them wherever they go for the rest of their lives..no it won't be a good ride.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Someone posted this on another site but kind of sounds logical.

This is in part what happened.

Respress was the kids teacher last year and they had a very good rapport, nothing overtly flirtatious, sexual, etc. She was a young pretty teacher, so naturally young men tended to flock to her. But she never crossed the line, or even intended to. Dufrense was Respress' mentor in the English Department when she was hired at the school; from there the relationship grew and evolved. The extent of the relationship, well, that's their personal business. Respress had people over at her apartment a few times prior to the incident, as she had just moved in. Dufrense was over a couple of times for drinks, etc. It was during Dufrense's visits she confided that her and the student had a very flirtatious relationship ( but in reality Dufrense had already slept with him). Of course Respress knew the student. Respress had an off and on again BF, and dated other men. At 24 to sleep with a high school student was beyond anything in her mind. Dufrense and the student knew each other two weeks before the relationship turned sexual. 

By the time Dufresne confided in Respress of the relationship, she had slept with the student twice in her home. Dufrense used an APP on her phone called Textfree to keep her conversations private. The week of her birthday, Dufrense told Respress she wanted to party down for her birthday night and if they should have people at her apartment on that Friday night. Dufrense would later tell Respress she was brining the student over and she was not sure if it would be a good idea to have some of Respress older friends over, because he was obviously a student and a minor. Dufrense asked her if they could all drink and crash at her apartment. Respress agreed. Dufrense then began to inquire to Dufrense, if they all got drunk, then, who knows what might happen. They went back and fourth texting. Repsress knew that Dufrense and the student would be having sex at her apartment ( thats why she told the police she knew Dufrense was brining the student over for sex).But as far as a threesome, she never agreed to it before Dufrense brought the student over. The student meets Dufrense at a shopping center and drives him to Resprets apartment. They all drink, get buzzed, tipsy. They are all in the living room when Dufrense and the student start making out' subsequently, Dufrense invokes Respress into sexual acts involving her and the student. There is no video, as much as it has been reported. Those are all rumors, etc. The student had vidoes of him with other girls, but none with the teachers. Dufrense and Respress are pretty arrogant in their ways, but they were not stupid enough to let the student take video. After their encounter they fell asleep and woke up early, thats why the police report siad it lasted until 9am.

How the story broke goes like this. The student told a couple of friends, the friends started talking and it got back to the students GF. She goes through his phone and sees the texts. She freaks the (expletive deleted) out. She tells her friends and within a day its everywhere. The student texts Dufrense and She freaks the (expletive deleted) out. She texts Respress and of course she starts crying. Dufrense confides in her dad, who has her check into a mental 
health facility, but was evaluated and not admitted to the facility. Dufrense is told to break off all contact with the student, Respress. Respress is to scared to tell her parents and does not know what to do. By Sunday night of that weekend both Respress and Dufrense have been called by the school and told them they are under suspension for improper conduct, nothing else. The next afternoon an attorney for Dufrense is owrking with law enforcement. But Respress has no attorney and still has not told her family. Dufrense is not cooperating with the investigation, other then will tuen herself in if aksed to. Respress on the other hand, comes in and is interviewed. Respress cried during the entire interview. End of that.

From what I have been told, there will be no plea deal offered that does not come with multiple years in prison for both of them. There have been cases were teachers recieved no jail time, but there have been others where they recieved multipl years in prison. Dufrense, because of her multiple encounters with the student is really looking at 7 to 10 years in prison, and since its a sex offense, early release or parole is very unlikely. 

Why this happened? Well, it's nothing new. There are a lot of attractive teachers who seduce students. Do a google images search, your jaw will drop. But the whole threesome aspect here seems to really made this a scandalous episode. It's obvious to see that Dufrense was able to get Respress to join in on her escapades. Why was Dufrense so captivated by the student, will, thats her issue to deal with. Bored marriage life, maybe she was abused as a child and abusing is her way of dealing with it. To risk your career, embaress your family, children, for sex with a student, I mean, there has to be some narsassestic tendencies there. 

Oh and the kid is hispanic not black not that I care.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Teen Boy Who Bragged About Threesome with English Teachers is “R - WSPA.com
Too late


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> Pride, lack of back bone, maybe he really does love his wife.
> 
> Maybe jail will change her, but she's a convicted felon with a record of having sex with children. Apart from looking over his shoulder whenever she's late from going out wherever, this will follow them wherever they go for the rest of their lives..no it won't be a good ride.


Its a little like killing yourself trying to live in a house built over a toxic waste dump. Why would anybody want to do it when there are so many other properties built on healthy sites that offer the same or better amenities?


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> Here in Australia, a primary school teacher propositioned a 10yo student for sex, and pleaded guilty to one charge of engaging in an indecent act with a child.
> 
> No jail. Just a "community corrections order". Not surprised she avoided jail at all. Expected it really.
> 
> ...


And her husband has copped it for sticking by his bent wife. Imagine living in that household; she has two or three children of her own!


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

That "woman" in Australia. She got a tattoo of the 10-yo boy's name on her chest. WTF??? And of course hubby sticks by her. 

I understand the technicality of not sending her to jail. She "only" propositioned him. This poor boy and the damage she has done to him. And she gets community service. Smh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

That Australian story is mad , that woman cant be right in the head .The threesome story is been so well publicised , the judge will have to go hard on the women ,id have a small bit pity for Respress but Dufresne deserves to have the book thrown at her .


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree. I have a small bit of sympathy for the 24-yo. IMO the older teacher targeted her, primarily due to the easy access to her apartment (instant, free love-nest)

But at the end of the day, she had many opportunities to prevent what happened or at bare minimum not get involved. She failed every step of the way. 24 is adult. She should have known better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Mother jailed for sending naked photos of daughters to dance teacher Grant Davies - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Another one. At least she was sent to jail. But LOL odds on she will barely serve ay of her sentence, and will quietly be released after serving just enough time for the media to forget about her.

Her own daughters.

And the husband, yet again, is "sticking by her".


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> Mother jailed for sending naked photos of daughters to dance teacher Grant Davies - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> Another one. At least she was sent to jail. But LOL odds on she will barely serve ay of her sentence, and will quietly be released after serving just enough time for the media to forget about her.
> 
> ...


_Many of the photos showed the two girls, who were aged under 14 at the time, naked in their bedroom or bathroom.

Some focused on their genitals and others featured the girls in sexually suggestive poses._

What the hell are these poor girls going to think when their father stands by this 'woman'? Truly beggars belief that there are people out there that think like this.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> Mother jailed for sending naked photos of daughters to dance teacher Grant Davies - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> Another one. At least she was sent to jail. But LOL odds on she will barely serve ay of her sentence, and will quietly be released after serving just enough time for the media to forget about her.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think some of these "husbands supporting their wives" has little to do with them sticking with them for love. I note it's the lawyer who said that, maybe it's to garner sympathy for the accused and a more lenient sentence.

Find it hard to believe that a man would stand by his wife knowing she did something like that.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

> She said: "I knew it wasn't right. I didn't know how to stop."
> 
> The court heard she took no action against Davies because she feared her husband's reaction and that her daughters would be named in the media.
> 
> She also claimed she feared Davies and was scared he would put her daughters to the back row in performances or leave them out completely.


What an absolute crock of ****!!




> THE husband of a woman who took explicit photographs of her daughters for a Sydney dance schoolteacher has said she had become ensnared by the teacher’s charisma.


:banghead::banghead::banghead:


the father is an utter wimp and absolutely useless

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...049341985?nk=8aca2c5f66009080de45912682705428


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Mother jailed for 18 months for sending sexually explicit photos of children to RG Dance instructor Grant Davies

I am just appalled!!! how can a mother do that?



> The woman's dreams of a glittering dance career had failed miserably, ending in a series of strip clubs and hospitalisations for eating disorders.


she was previously a stripper.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

IDK folks it would be very very hard for me not to go back to my old ways if my old lady did any of this sh1t mentioned in this thread.

Especially the daughter pics...that would be hard for me to stop once I got started.

All that anger managment down the drain if I ever had to deal with that kind of crap.

But hey thats just me...I can bearly stand by my old lady when she phucks up dinner much less send pics of my kid to some POS.


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

I see another teacher arrested for sleeping with her student , ****** Zehnder and says she was in a relationship . sorry i dont know anything about posting links , i am sure ye can find the story easy enough


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Arraignment delayed in Destrehan teacher sex case


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

leon1 said:


> I see another teacher arrested for sleeping with her student , ****** Zehnder and says she was in a relationship . sorry i dont know anything about posting links , i am sure ye can find the story easy enough


Hit the url up top right click and hit "copy"
then put in the reply section and right click "paste"


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ashley Zehnder 'admitted to having sex with male cheerleader' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Poor boyfriend had no clue.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Megan Mahoney busted for having sex with 16-year-old student | Daily Mail Online


I think the topic is no longer infidelity here..


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Megan Mahoney busted for having sex with 16-year-old student | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> I think the topic is no longer infidelity here..


It's about the double standard.
The bikini picture though
I digress.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Symone Greene 'had sex with football player student on her first day' | Daily Mail Online

Give me a f*cking break now!!!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Symone Greene 'had sex with football player student on her first day' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Give me a f*cking break now!!!


Until they get sentences the same as male teachers this will go on.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

What scares me about all of this with the female teachers is that my son is gorgeous, smart, sweet, funny. Heaven forbid the day a grown woman ever chooses to violate him.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> What scares me about all of this with the female teachers is that my son is gorgeous, smart, sweet, funny. Heaven forbid the day a grown woman ever chooses to violate him.


:iagree:
It's the psychological issues down the road for some.
That's the real damage but all you read is about high fives and all that other crap.
Let me know he's not damaged after two divorces.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> Mother jailed for sending naked photos of daughters to dance teacher Grant Davies - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> Another one. At least she was sent to jail. But LOL odds on she will barely serve ay of her sentence, and will quietly be released after serving just enough time for the media to forget about her.
> 
> ...


Wtf is wrong with this guy? Wife is literally prostituting her daughters and he supports her. Pimp.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wonder why todays guys don't see an upside to marriage today.
http://news.yahoo.com/video/queens-teacher-accused-sexual-relationship-095043673.html


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

D.C. Student's Family Sues for $11 Million After Alleged Sex With Teacher | NBC4 Washington


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

There was this case in Kerala (India), where a man, after his wife passed away, turned on his minor daughter. He raped her regularly, and then started pimping her out. One of the clients, *when he was told by the girl that the man waiting outside their room to collect money was her own father,* got so disgusted (though he was a willing client who paid for a minor sex worker), that he came out and assaulted him, and the story got out.

In the court, the girl told the judges that her own father had forced sex with her regularly, and on one occasion, *took her to a client, and since there were no spare rooms, lay on the same bed where she was being raped, and pretended to be asleep. *She told the court that when the sex got very painful (because she was sold to too many men without a break, and her body parts were not getting enough healing time), she wondered whether if she shook him (her father) awake from his pretend-sleep, and told him, he would stop it and take her out. But she did not, because she knew *he wouldn’t let go of the money.*

*They say the judges, and the police personnel in the room, broke down and cried without any shame.*

I know the bolded parts of this (above) sound far-fetched. But *those details were part of the High Court judgement, and reported widely.*



I don’t know if saying this here is permissible, but I remember thinking: If I could get away with it, I would have gotten to him, chopped off his man-parts, and fed it to him. Literally.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Married middle school teacher 'had sex with boy, 13' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Warrant sheds new details on Stamford High School sex case - StamfordAdvocate
She may be pregnant with the kids child WTF.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I created this thread and I cringe every time I see a new post. I'll say it again...the world is toast.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

A bunch of these women are married. I keep finding myself wondering about the husbands and kids and wondering what kind of hell they're going through. 

And I'm a little surprised that I haven't seen any of them on TAM.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: The world is toast*



GTdad said:


> A bunch of these women are married. I keep finding myself wondering about the husbands and kids and wondering what kind of hell they're going through.
> 
> And I'm a little surprised that I haven't seen any of them on TAM.


Are you sure we haven't? Maybe some of those trolls weren't.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Here's another sicko. Former cheerleader, "at least" not a teacher.

Molly Shattuck Allowed Teen To "Touch Her Vagina With Penis": Indictment

at least here, hubby filed for divorce. And did I read it right her son facilitated the contact??? Not sure how old he is but wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Here's another sicko. Former cheerleader, "at least" not a teacher.
> 
> Molly Shattuck Allowed Teen To "Touch Her Vagina With Penis": Indictment
> 
> ...


I saw this earlier and did the same double take as you. Pretty much takes perversion to a whole new level.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

One more...because this type of ish happens everday..

Boy boasted to friends about affair with teaching assistant, court hears | UK news | The Guardian

Intriguing that she groomed a 16 year old teenager with raging hormones with sweets and cuddles..


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Another winner
Bernadette Smith who seduced teen is 'co-operating fully' with social workers | Daily Mail Online


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've told this story before, but I lost my virginity to a much older woman. She wasn't a teacher, but she was in her mid/late thirties and I was seventeen. 

Looking back it was an awesome experience. It did not harm me in the slightest. In fact, I wish I had a Tardis.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

accepting it sets a dangerous precedent bandit.There is a reason why a bunch of these stories are coming out right now. 

People are starting to realize that women can be just as creepy as men and are reporting them, instead of saying "Noice!!"


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I've told this story before, but I lost my virginity to a much older woman. She wasn't a teacher, but she was in her mid/late thirties and I was seventeen.
> 
> Looking back it was an awesome experience. It did not harm me in the slightest. In fact, I wish I had a Tardis.


You were 17 I get that.
But Debra Lafave in Fla was screwing a 14 yr old and what is sad is she got no jail and the kid is in therapy still.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Siloam Springs Teacher Accused Of Sex With Student Gets New Court Date | 5NEWSOnline.com

This was a 13 yr old


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> accepting it sets a dangerous precedent bandit.There is a reason why a bunch of these stories are coming out right now.
> 
> People are starting to realize that women can be just as creepy as men and are reporting them, instead of saying "Noice!!"


No I agree. I'm not minimizing what these women have done. But 14 is a far cry from 17. Legally I could have had that gal busted, but I was mature for my age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> No I agree. I'm not minimizing what these women have done. But 14 is a far cry from 17. Legally I could have had that gal busted, but I was mature for my age.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:
Anyway Shelley Dufresne's hearing is Monday.
Coin toss on this one.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> No I agree. I'm not minimizing what these women have done. But 14 is a far cry from 17. Legally I could have had that gal busted, but I was mature for my age.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


More importantly, they were teachers. Not a random 24 year old and 17 year old


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Teachers in Destrehan sex case head to court - WNCN: News, Weather, Raleigh, Durham, Fayetteville


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shelley Dufresne, Destrehan High teacher in student sex case, asks judge to ease house arrest | NOLA.com


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Shelley Dufresne, Destrehan High teacher in student sex case, asks judge to ease house arrest | NOLA.com


.....not like she's gonna molest someone............:scratchhead: (sarcasm folks)

geesh......surprised her husband is having anything to do with her right now.......plus she needs to start getting used to what jail is really like......


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Helen Turnbull's ex-husband reveals teacher was 'obsessed with many boys' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Teacher, 23, arrested for having sex with her student, 18, just seven months after getting married to another man  | Daily Mail Online


----------

